# Several ways to make chevre'?



## perplexed (Apr 12, 2008)

I've been experimenting with making chevre' and have found that there are several ways. I used vinegar, lemon, and a culture packet from cheesemaking.com. Not all together.

I am used to making something called panir from lemon or vinegar and the result with the culture is very different. None of them taste like chevre' from the stores. The culture makes the cheese very rubbery in the pot and then very dry like a feta almost when it's done. 


Any suggestions?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Are you using too much culture for the amount of milk? Is the temperature exactly right?

Cheese is an exacting process.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

and I make my chevre by a method you did not mention. I use freshly cultured buttermilk and diluted liquid rennet. Sorry, but I have never had store bought chevre so I have nothing to compare my homemade chevre to. But I have used this recipe for many years and it turns out creamy, never rubbery.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Retain some of the whey and mix it back in to moisten the cheese. Then use a mixer.


Patty


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

You can use one culture pack for two gallons of milk, that's what I do for a creamier cheese.

Let the cheese sit at room temp after draining for a stronger flavor.

You can run it through a food processor to get it creamier too, but don't add whey, it will separate out after the cheese sets.

Christy


----------

